# Need Band for Navy Reunion in SA-Last of Sept 16



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

My Destroyer (USS Vesole) is having a reunion in San Antonio the end of
Sept.

We need a Band for the "Dinner/Dance". We need one that can play a
wide variety of music from the '50s to the early '70s. 

We would like a group that can entertain a group from 60 to 90 years of
age...We have Vets from WWII thru Cuban Missile Crisis thru Viet Nam.

A group that is local to San Antonio or Austin areas would probably be
best.

PM me with any suggestions with contact information.

Thanks,
Jack
Mustad7731


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Somebody Help*

Come on guys....Surely someone has a suggestion, on a 
Good Band that they have heard in SA or Austin area that
can help a bunch of Vets and their Wives out...
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

*Time Bandits from Kerrville*

Play mostly 50's and 60's tunes

Arnold Garcia

8307399775

Arnold has been a friend of mine since 98 and I play music with his guitar player at church who is from San Antonio


----------

